# 2013 Deer hunting lease



## Caleb290 (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking for land to lease around Bulloch County. Would even be interested in small tracts.


----------



## Caleb290 (Jan 26, 2013)

Still looking


----------



## Tom Bell (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a 90 acres for lease in Burke County for $1,080. It's 22 miles from Augusta and 8.5 miles from Wrens. Tom at 478-232-8721


----------

